# V come Vendetta!



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

P/R stanotte avrai l'occasione di consumare la tua vendetta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non capita frequentemente, poter avere una possibilità del genere ...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> P/R stanotte avrai l'occasione di consumare la tua vendetta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cos'e'he mi son persa?


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cos'e'he mi son persa?


ehhh ... questa notte per qualcuno, lacrime  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .  Speriamo scendano dagli occhi giusti


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ehhh ... questa notte per qualcuno, lacrime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
che succede?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

*giorno pimpi*

qualche pallonata di campionato MM?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> qualche pallonata di campionato MM?


 
Credo disi... evito di indagare ulteriormente... evito il calcio


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> qualche pallonata di campionato MM?


Nessun campionato, micia


----------



## Old Angel (23 Maggio 2007)

Cos'è un gioco a premi tipo il Milionario??


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Cos'è un gioco a premi tipo il Milionario??


no...è solo un in bocca al lupo per P/R  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Stanotte ne avrà bisogno


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> no...è solo un in bocca al lupo per P/R
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mistai innervosendo quanto la lettera della banca


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mistai innervosendo quanto la lettera della banca


----------



## Bruja (23 Maggio 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


>


Questo forum sta diventando una società segreta.................brutti carbonari che non siete altro, lasciarci così a becco asciutto........... vogliamo gli spettegulezz!!!
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo forum sta diventando una società segreta.................brutti carbonari che non siete altro, lasciarci così a becco asciutto........... vogliamo gli spettegulezz!!!
> Bruja


Il fatto è che P/R non è sul forum. Sennò avrebbe capito al volo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ma da una mia risposta, qualcosa si arguisce.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Comunque, nelle stesse condizioni di P/R c'è pure mia moglie...


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> P/R stanotte avrai l'occasione di consumare la tua vendetta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho contattato Chuck: P/R potra contare anche su di lui.
Air


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ho contattato Chuck: P/R potra contare anche su di lui.
> Air


Speriamo, Air...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

Svelato l'arcano... roba di coppa Uefa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*eh eh*

Speriamo piangano gli inglesi !
Mio figlio si è preparato rivedendole tutte ...
E stasera ho una piccola tribù-na in casa ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma è facile da capire! Dai !


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Speriamo piangano gli inglesi !
> Mio figlio si è preparato rivedendole tutte ...
> E* stasera ho una piccola tribù-na in casa* ...
> 
> ...


Mia moglie è milanista ed ha invitato un gruppo di esagitati


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

*Persa*

Io sto al calcio come Totti sta al latino... nun me parla' in inglese


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*democrazia*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Mia moglie è milanista ed ha invitato un gruppo di esagitati


Io ho anche uno juventino e perfino ...un interista! Quando si dice una che ha uno spirito tollerante e democratico!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io sto al calcio come Totti sta al latino... nun me parla' in inglese


Dovrei spiegartelo io ...
Mio marito insiste che "ho rovinato" io i figli ...come se lui ...
Comunque mi ha tradita ..ma è milanista anche lui ..non avrei mai potuto...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dovrei spiegartelo io ...
> Mio marito insiste che "ho rovinato" io i figli ...come se lui ...
> Comunque mi ha tradita ..ma è milanista anche lui ..non avrei mai potuto...


Mio fratello e' Interista... mi ha appena comunicato che indossera' la maglietta del Liverpool che gli reagalai tempo fa... 'sta a gufa 

	
	
		
		
	


	







PS: ho pensato ora al nome Liverpool... Piscina di fegato


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho anche uno juventino e perfino ...un interista! Quando si dice una che ha uno spirito tollerante e democratico!


Lei è milanista fin da bambina, ma soffre di una specie di schizofrenia...le capita quando inquadrano il nano giulivo in tribuna d'onore


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Mio fratello e' Interista... mi ha appena comunicato che indossera' la maglietta del Liverpool che gli reagalai tempo fa... 'sta a gufa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se stasera il Milan vince la coppa dei campioni, gli interisti si impiccano con la sciarpetta nerazzurra ...gli rovina la festa scudetto


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se stasera il Milan vince la coppa dei campioni, gli interisti si impiccano con la sciarpetta nerazzurra ...gli rovina la festa scudetto


No porello... ha avuto un'annata difficile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*...*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Lei è milanista fin da bambina, ma soffre di una specie di schizofrenia...le capita quando inquadrano il nano giulivo in tribuna d'onore


...si può sempre sperare ..anche le grandi emozioni possono essere fatali ...


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...si può sempre sperare ..anche le grandi emozioni possono essere fatali ...


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No porello... ha avuto un'annata difficile


Ok Letti, ma digli di non gufare troppo


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2007)

*Stasera...*

Maxi schermo sul terrazzo di un caro amico...

Birra e rutto libero a gogò!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Temiamo un pò per la salute della compagna dell'amico che è incinta e pure juventina... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






E speriamo che nessuno per esultare...si butti (o la butti.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ) di sotto (o che lo faccia in caso di sconfitta!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Maxi schermo sul terrazzo di un caro amico...
> 
> Birra e rutto libero a gogò!!!
> 
> ...


 
cosa hai tu contro le juventine???


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> cosa hai tu contro le juventine???


Bisogna accettare tutti. Soprattutto gli juventini...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bisogna accettare tutti. Soprattutto gli juventini...


Ci ritroviamo l'anno prossimo...a riparlarne..


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ci ritroviamo l'anno prossimo...a riparlarne..


Beh io tifo Cagliari...e con noi non avete una grande tradizione, carissima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E uno scudetto nostro vale 10 dei vostri...Moggi docet


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh io tifo Cagliari...e con noi non avete una grande tradizione, carissima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ale' Casteddu


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Maggio 2007)

*Chi vuole...*

...gli autografi? Riporterò in patria i rossoneri...
Ciauuuu
Air


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ale' Casteddu


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...gli autografi? Riporterò in patria i rossoneri...
> Ciauuuu
> Air


...lascia li il boss


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...lascia li il boss


non posso...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...gli autografi? Riporterò in patria i rossoneri...
> Ciauuuu
> Air


 
sul serio?


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh io tifo Cagliari...e con noi non avete una grande tradizione, carissima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 














i fatti parleranno da soli.


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> sul serio?


No, non sul Serio...sul Ticino... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   (battuta del c***o)
Confermo: partirò come fuori servizio e rientrerò con loro.
Ma non è la prima volta che li scarrozzo...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...lascia li il boss


ahhh ma sei pure sinistrorso







accidenti e io che mi scervellavo a capire i motivi di questa nostra incompatibilità..


----------



## Bruja (23 Maggio 2007)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...gli autografi? Riporterò in patria i rossoneri...
> Ciauuuu
> Air


 
Li riporti se vincono...........se no puoi lasciarli là qualche giorno, finchè sbolliscono gli umori  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ahhh ma sei pure sinistrorso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No guarda. Sbagli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Non bisogna essere sinistrorsi per avere sulle palle il nano...anzi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ho qualche amichetto nero (ma nero davvero) che ha sulle palle lui più del Fausto


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Li riporti se vincono...........se no puoi lasciarli là qualche giorno, finchè sbolliscono gli umori
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è drastica riportare sportivi che perdono gli incontri...
e prendo una pazzesca rabbia quando penso al loro stipendio stagionale per poi vedere che sono mezze seghe durante il loro "orario" di lavoro.
Air


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No guarda. Sbagli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
accidenti...anche questa motivazione è sfumata..


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> accidenti...anche questa motivazione è sfumata..


A quanto pare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Non sono nè di destra nè di sinistra. Ormai sono divisioni che servono fondamentalmente a prendere per il culo la gente


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A quanto pare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
comincio a preoccuparmi...siamo d'accordo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	











MM, sto giocando


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> comincio a preoccuparmi...siamo d'accordo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io lo faccio sempre


----------



## Bruja (23 Maggio 2007)

*Non sò voi...*

...... ma io mi sento presa per il culo anche in questo periodo..........dite che sono pessimista o antigovernativa ??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ...... ma io mi sento presa per il culo anche in questo periodo..........dite che sono pessimista o antigovernativa ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
realista carissima!realista!


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ...... ma io mi sento presa per il culo anche in questo periodo..........dite che sono *pessimista* o antigovernativa ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Direi realista, Bruja  

	
	
		
		
	


	












A Roma si dice...cambiano i cazzi, ma il culo è sempre quello...e scusate il francesismo


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Direi realista, Bruja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dunque ci ero andata vicina..

avro' in casa tre romanisti e un cagliaritano che tifa ovviamente per la roma...

Io, nelle mie stanze... a recitare il rosario 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   siamo ancora a maggio.


----------



## Bruja (23 Maggio 2007)

*Micio...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> dunque ci ero andata vicina..
> 
> avro' in casa tre romanisti e un cagliaritano che tifa ovviamente per la roma...
> 
> ...


Ti aspetta una lunga sera .......   una tisana rilassante sarebbe perfetta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dunque ci ero andata vicina..
> 
> avro' in casa tre romanisti e un cagliaritano che tifa ovviamente per la roma...
> 
> ...


 
Micia!!che barba eh??èpuoi sempre vedere il reality sulle suocere e le fidanzatine!


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Maggio 2007)

*Dai...*

...preparatevi tutte e fatevi trovare per le 20.30 all'aeroporto di Milano Malpensa, così vi porterò a vedere il Milan... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...non la partita, s'intende.
E poi, tutte a letto...con me! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Gli ometti, stasera non li voglio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come diceva il mio prozio Buonanima: "Meglio beato tra le donne che beato in cielo".
Mio zio la sapeva lunga...


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

*raga'...*

altro che tisana..oggi so' stata in giro per faccende varie e c'ho la pressione a -3, stile sansara..mo' questi che te stonano l'equilibrio - non voi avete idea di come urlino- e cosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   soprattuto urlino...

Air ...ma quel prozio Bonanima...che teneva da fà dalla mattina alla sera? 

	
	
		
		
	


	







X Dere....ma tu sei piu' bella di quella smerciula di Alida


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

La partita non regge contro NCIS e Criminal Minds


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

*preferisco*

trascorrere l'intera serata dedicandomi alla lettura
sto leggendo lo stupendo romanzo "Christiane F. - noi, i ragazzi dello zoo di Berlino"
al diavolo l'insensato sport quale il calcio
esso non è cultura


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> trascorrere l'intera serata dedicandomi alla lettura
> sto leggendo lo stupendo romanzo "Christiane F. - noi, i ragazzi dello zoo di Berlino"
> al diavolo l'insensato sport quale il calcio
> esso non è cultura


veramente ora stai leggendo" noi, i ragazzi dello zoo di tradimento"


okkei..è un battuta del c.

perfect


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> veramente ora stai leggendo" noi, i ragazzi dello zoo di tradimento"
> 
> 
> okkei..è un battuta del c.
> ...


leggo in te parecchio umorismo
questo mi allieta
le mie parole nascono dal profondo del mio cuore
spero la tua non sia sola esteriore allegria


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> leggo in te parecchio umorismo
> questo mi allieta
> le mie parole nascono dal profondo del mio cuore
> spero la tua non sia sola esteriore allegria


 
diciamo che non sono di cattivo umore Perfect. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come sono lieta di apprendere che le tue parole nascano da una convinzione intima e non esteriore.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> diciamo che non sono di cattivo umore Perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ottimo
auguro a te un'infinità di queste giornate di non cattivo umore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*V*

Vendetta è compiuta!


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vendetta è compiuta!


chi ha vinto?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

*Persa*

Mi compiaccio della lieta novella... Alleluja,Alleluja.

MI piacerebbe esultare co te ma c'ho da star sui ceci


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi compiaccio della lieta novella... Alleluja,Alleluja.
> 
> MI piacerebbe esultare co te ma c'ho da star sui ceci


canta l'alleluja per il milan


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> canta l'alleluja per il milan


no mi associo alla gioia di Persa... cos'e'  il milan?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> no mi associo alla gioia di Persa... cos'e' il milan?


 
ti copio.

persaaaaa


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti copio.
> 
> persaaaaa


Che dici sta festeggiando con una bottiglia di vino?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che dici sta festeggiando con una bottiglia di vino?


ù



è qui..ma fa la vaga...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ù
> 
> 
> 
> è qui..ma fa la vaga...


mi sa che legge donne chi le capisce.. mi pare buono


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

*triste è il sapere*

personaggi strapagati il più delle volte senza nulla fare quando operai di fonderia a fine mese incassano poco pù di un migliaio d'euro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*Forse*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> personaggi strapagati il più delle volte senza nulla fare quando operai di fonderia a fine mese incassano poco pù di un migliaio d'euro


Tu non sai fare quello che fanno loro ...e neanche stare in fonderia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*un attimo...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> mi sa che legge donne chi le capisce.. mi pare buono


...stavo vedendo se il presidente reggeva alla gioia ....
...ha retto


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...stavo vedendo se il presidente reggeva alla gioia ....
> ...ha retto


 
ma lo stress si fa sentire dopo qualche ora


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu non sai fare quello che fanno loro ...e neanche stare in fonderia...


ti leggo tifosa rossonera
sono più famoso di quanto tu creda
ho fatto molto più di quanto tu creda
ma il presente è un forum di traditi e traditori
non un forum di pubblicità personale


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> personaggi strapagati il più delle volte senza nulla fare quando operai di fonderia a fine mese incassano poco pù di un migliaio d'euro


 
eh si...c'è grande crisi...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma lo stress si fa sentire dopo qualche ora


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eh si...c'è grande crisi...


più giusto e doveroso sottolineare che esiste grande sperpero


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*Beh*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma lo stress si fa sentire dopo qualche ora


Poi c'è ancora la finale di Coppa delle coppe e l'intercontinentale... non bisogna mai perdere la speranza ...nel sogno


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi c'è ancora la finale di Coppa delle coppe e l'intercontinentale... non bisogna mai perdere la speranza ...nel sogno


un saggio proverbio: "chi visse sperando, morì cagando"


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi c'è ancora la finale di Coppa delle coppe e l'intercontinentale... non bisogna mai perdere la speranza ...nel sogno


Dici cosa saggia Persa... il sogno e la speranza degli uomini tutti rende codesto mondo 
piu' gioioso


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dici cosa saggia Persa... il sogno e la speranza degli uomini tutti rende codesto mondo
> piu' gioioso


cosa odono le mie orecchie
pura e semplice illusione


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> più giusto e doveroso sottolineare che esiste grande sperpero


 
mr. perfect 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non mi prenedere sul serio era una cassata la mia;-))


hai ragione...
esiste un sistema che ha sostituito tutti i valori.

ne ha resi piu' nobili alcuni e meno altri.

e nella tifoseria  confluiscono tutte le espressioni frustrate di ognuno di noi.

lo so non è un discorso compiuto...ma fa li stess'...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> cosa odono le mie orecchie
> pura e semplice illusione


 
ma dai infondo sognare e sperare non costa nulla...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mr. perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rendo te tranquilla confidandoti che non ti ho assolutamente presa sul serio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*Eh*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> mr. perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...sapessi che frustrazioni mie confluiscono ...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma dai infondo sognare e sperare non costa nulla...


materialmente parlando non costa nulla
psicologicamente parlando costa l'illusione
l'illusione viene pagata a caro prezzo, ovvero con la delusione


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...sapessi che frustrazioni mie confluiscono ...


che fai "demonizzazione da stadio"? se funziona dimmelo..iniziero' a tifare


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...sapessi che frustrazioni mie confluiscono ...


se private questioni le tue non sono, rendici partecipi delle tue


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...sapessi che frustrazioni mie confluiscono ...


amore mio!

vieni qua che ti do un


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*uhm*



Lettrice ha detto:


> che fai "demonizzazione da stadio"? se funziona dimmelo..iniziero' a tifare


Quello che vedo io credo di vederlo solo io e quindi funziona solo con me ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






La Sibilla Cumana


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*eia*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> se private questioni le tue non sono, rendici partecipi delle tue


Private questioni  le mie sono


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello che vedo io credo di vederlo solo io e quindi funziona solo con me ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






















alè--è partita pure lei...



badeeessaaa!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> amore mio!
> 
> vieni qua che ti do un


non fa per me la troppa impulsiva confidenza ma, per educazione il bacio contraccambio


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> non fa per me la troppa impulsiva confidenza ma, per educazione il bacio contraccambio


 
veramente era per Persa


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Private questioni le mie sono


non oso addentrarmi ulteriormente su private ed altrui questioni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*grazie !*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> amore mio!
> 
> vieni qua che ti do un


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> veramente era per Persa


perbacco chiedo scusa
malintenzionato io non sono


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> alè--è partita pure lei...
> 
> 
> 
> badeeessaaa!


SOS mi sto sentendo male... c'ho le gambe che tremano


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> SOS mi sto sentendo male... c'ho le gambe che tremano


leggo in te parecchia stanchezza psico-fisica
non sono medico ma presumo che il tremolio agli inferiori arti sia a questo dovuto
un poco di riposo e vista la tarda ora un riposo fino al sorgere del sole


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

bbbaaa..ddde..sssa...peffavore.....aiuto...


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> leggo in te parecchia stanchezza psico-fisica
> non sono medico ma presumo che il tremolio agli inferiori arti sia a questo dovuto
> un poco di riposo e vista la tarda ora un riposo fino al sorgere del sole


 
si vede venere stasera


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bbbaaa..ddde..sssa...peffavore.....aiuto...


costui (badessa) è per caso altro iscritto in codesto forum?
quanto aiuto viene a lei richiesto
innocuo son sempre stato sin dal mio primo giorno di vita


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si vede venere stasera


prego di voler esser con me più esplicita 
non comprendo la tua


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> costui è per caso altro iscritto in codesto forum
> quanto aiuto viene a lei richiesto
> innocuo son sempre stato sin dal mio primo giorno di vita


 





   ohiboh... che male avresti potuto mai farmi Mr. Perfect


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> prego di voler esser con me più esplicita
> non comprendo la tua


 
la stella..era per cambiare discorso...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ohiboh... che male avresti potuto mai farmi Mr. Perfect


furbetta ti leggo
esplicitamente hai chiesto aiuto a quel che presumo sia altro-a utente


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la stella..era per cambiare discorso...


mai vorrei annoiarvi con le mie
qui a Gela forte temporale ci sovrasta
beata te che, scorgendo il cielo illumini i tuoi occhi col firmamento


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*ma ...*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> prego di voler esser con me più esplicita
> non comprendo la tua


Gianluigi sei tra noi ?!!! *







* Trattasi di Gianluigi Marianini personaggio giunto all'onore delle cronache e a una notevole popolarità grazie alla sua partecipazione a Lascia o raddoppia? e al linguaggio aulico a cui era uso rivolgersi ai suoi gentili interlocutori (anni '50!)


----------



## Old mr.perfect (23 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gianluigi sei tra noi ?!!! *
> * Trattasi di Gianluigi Marianini personaggio giunto all'onore delle cronache e a una notevole popolarità grazie alla sua partecipazione a Lascia o raddoppia? e al linguaggio aulico a cui era uso rivolgersi ai suoi gentili interlocutori (anni '50!)


enorme sbaglio leggo nella tua di pocanzi
il mio nome è Teodoro, non Gianluigi
e a Marianini mai mi paragonerei


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> mai vorrei annoiarvi con le mie
> qui a Gela forte temporale ci sovrasta
> beata te che, scorgendo il cielo illumini i tuoi occhi col firmamento


Eco...vedo che stai capendo l'andazzo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













mabbuonasseraaaaa pimpe pelle!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2007)

*Eh Eh*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Eco...vedo che stai capendo l'andazzo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buona sera !


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Eco...vedo che stai capendo l'andazzo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehilà!!

come ti passa??


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Eco...vedo che stai capendo l'andazzo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pensavi non fossi romantico?
anni ed anni ho trascorso sul tetto della mia abitazione abbracciato a quella che era l'allora mia consorte
non conosco chi siano le signorine-signore Pimpe e Pelle ma m'accodo a te augurando loro la buonasera


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ehilà!!
> 
> come ti passa??


potrei meglio stare ma non mi posso lamentare
attendo tua cortese spiegazione riguardante l'originale ed unico nick name da te scelto durante la registrazione in codesto sito


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> pensavi non fossi romantico?
> anni ed anni ho trascorso sul tetto della mia abitazione abbracciato a quella che era l'allora mia consorte
> non conosco chi siano le signorine-signore Pimpe e Pelle ma m'accodo a te augurando loro la buonasera


Inizio ad avere qualche sospetto sul perchè la di tua legittima consorte....ha girato l'angolo!!! 

ma vago ehhhh!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> potrei meglio stare ma non mi posso lamentare
> attendo tua cortese spiegazione riguardante l'originale ed unico nick name da te scelto durante la registrazione in codesto sito


 






scusa mi sono sbagliata..sei autentico.al 100%


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Inizio ad avere qualche sospetto sul perchè la di tua legittima consorte....ha girato l'angolo!!!
> 
> ma vago ehhhh!!!!


non devi vivere con i sospetti
chiedi e ti verrà dato
era poco romantica ed odiava ciò che di romantico la vita offre


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ehilà!!
> 
> come ti passa??


Benissssimoooooooooooooo!!!

*CAMPIONIIIIIIIIIIIIII*


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> scusa mi sono sbagliata..sei autentico.al 100%


orsù dunque, cortesemente anche a te chiedo di rivolgerti a me con più esplicito modo, il quale mi farà comprendere la tua di pocanzi


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> non devi vivere con i sospetti
> chiedi e ti verrà dato
> era poco romantica ed odiava ciò che di romantico la vita offre


Guarda, anche io son romantico, credo, ma se leggo ad. es. letty che mi parla di venere, mi vien da dirle che la sto guardando anche io e che sembra quasi di aver lo stesso cielo che ci avvolge...

Non che...mi struggo al pensiero che la di lei stella non appartenga alla mia medesima metà del cielo...ohhh me tapino!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Entiende???


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda, anche io son romantico, credo, ma se leggo ad. es. letty che mi parla di venere, mi vien da dirle che la sto guardando anche io e che sembra quasi di aver lo stesso cielo che ci avvolge...
> 
> Non che...mi struggo al pensiero che la di lei stella non appartenga alla mia medesima metà del cielo...ohhh me tapino!!
> 
> ...


se anch'io avessi i letti come vicina di casa, avrei potuto esser come te romantico
importanti dettagli spesso tu tralasci


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> orsù dunque, cortesemente anche a te chiedo di rivolgerti a me con più esplicito modo, il quale mi farà comprendere la tua di pocanzi


Or su dunque sto par de palle, mister perfect...scusa nè, ma ogni gioco è bello se dura poco...

E visto che questo aulico linguaccio lo hai adottato solo in un secondo tempo, rispetto ai tuoi post iniziali, cerca di esser te stesso, orsuvvia!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Benissssimoooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> *CAMPIONIIIIIIIIIIIIII*


 
Devo dire che ho esultato!!!

Gattuso..mitico.....come si gaza tutto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e Inzaghi, gridava..vi prego vi prego vi prego..la coppa lasciatemela ancora un po' in mano  !!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> orsù dunque, cortesemente anche a te chiedo di rivolgerti a me con più esplicito modo, il quale mi farà comprendere la tua di pocanzi


 
Sai..tu e Chen mi fate esattamente le stesse domande..


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Or su dunque sto par de palle, mister perfect...scusa nè, ma ogni gioco è bello se dura poco...
> 
> E visto che questo aulico linguaccio lo hai adottato solo in un secondo tempo, rispetto ai tuoi post iniziali, cerca di esser te stesso, orsuvvia!!!


mi sono a voi presentato come in realtà non sono perchè in codesto forum c'è già utente parecchio criticato per il suo particolar modo d'esprimersi
chiedo a voi scusa per questo "imbroglio" che di cattivo non sa


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sai..tu e Chen mi fate esattamente le stesse domande..


Una raza una faza!?!?


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Una raza una faza!?!?


 
ehhh..stasera hai la Grecia nel cuore!!!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sai..tu e Chen mi fate esattamente le stesse domande..


non so se dispiacermi
non so se esser felice di quanto affermi
curiosità desta il tuo nick name


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> mi sono a voi presentato come in realtà non sono perchè in codesto forum c'è già utente parecchio criticato per il suo particolar modo d'esprimersi
> chiedo a voi scusa per questo "imbroglio" che di cattivo non sa


A dir la verità non è criticato per il suo modo di esprimersi


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> non so se dispiacermi
> non so se esser felice di quanto affermi
> curiosità desta il tuo nick name


 
esatto...la domanda di Chen era proprio questa...bello lui! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





che tu fossi paragnosto??


Feddy..vai che te la sto servendo su un vassoio d'argento...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> A dir la verità non è criticato per il suo modo di esprimersi


il mio voleva essere solo un modo di dire
frainteso mai al mondo vorrei essere


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> esatto...la domanda di Chen era proprio questa...bello lui!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se entrassimo in un ristorante, guardassimo il listino e scegliessimo una pietanza, un primo piatto, ti scandalizzeresti se più d'un cliente scegliesse la stessa prima portata?
scandalizzata ti leggo per il fatto che io e l'altro iscritto curiosi siam di conoscere il significato del tuo nick name
sbalordito rimango dalla tua precedente


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> se entrassimo in un ristorante, guardassimo il listino e scegliessimo una pietanza, un primo piatto, ti scandalizzeresti se più d'un cliente scegliesse la stessa prima portata?
> scandalizzata ti leggo per il fatto che io e l'altro iscritto curiosi siam di conoscere il significato del tuo nick name


 
guarda se c'è una che non si stupisce di nulla..sono io..


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> guarda se c'è una che non si stupisce di nulla..sono io..


ti leggo irritata ma non mi capacito di capirne la motivazione


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

*Teodoro*

carissimo...

dicevi di essere psicologo...nevvero?


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2007)

*evabbeh..se fai così..*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> esatto...la domanda di Chen era proprio questa...bello lui!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


paragnosto..o parakiulo?!?!?!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> carissimo...
> 
> dicevi di essere psicologo...nevvero?


nego la cosa
mai detto d'esserlo
faccio tuttaltro nella vita


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ti leggo irritata ma non mi capacito di capirne la motivazione


Nemmeno un piccolo piccolo sospettino???? sicuro???


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nemmeno un piccolo piccolo sospettino???? sicuro???


nessun sospetto
per questo, che cerco chiarimenti in merito
ma chiarimento non mi vien dato


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> paragnosto..o parakiulo?!?!?!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> nessun sospetto
> per questo, che cerco chiarimenti in merito
> ma chiarimento non mi vien dato


 
scusa...mi hai posto una domanda iniziando con: se io e te entriamo in un ristorante....


Io e te..insieme.in un ristorante???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2007)

*Baaastaaa*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> nessun sospetto
> per questo, che cerco chiarimenti in merito
> ma chiarimento non mi vien dato


Stop gioco finito.
Passa di là e racconta.
Quando si forma un gruppo o quando una persona nuova entra in un gruppo dopo i primi scambi si passa a farsi conoscere. Dai...fidati ..ti ascoltiam


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


>


dico anche a te ciò che ad altro iscritto in precedenza ho dichiarato
non sono per le facili socializzazioni ma per educazione contraccambio il bacio
debbo dire che l'educazione non manca


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> scusa...mi hai posto una domanda iniziando con: se io e te entriamo in un ristorante....
> 
> 
> Io e te..insieme.in un ristorante???


gli esempi non da tutti son compresi
la tarda ora e la stanchezza sono i miglior pretesti come scusanti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2007)

*Vero*

E' tardi ..buonanotte


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' tardi ..buonanotte


 
Vai a nanna Persa?
buonanotte...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> dico anche a te ciò che ad altro iscritto in precedenza ho dichiarato
> non sono per le facili socializzazioni ma per educazione contraccambio il bacio
> debbo dire che l'educazione non manca


Mister, ma ci sei o ci fai?

Ancora una volta...hai cannato!!

Vuoi una spiegazione hai detto??

Semplice semplice??

Chiara chiara???

Stai a scassà li cabasissi!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

*okkei mi avete convinto*

118...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stop gioco finito.
> Passa di là e racconta.
> Quando si forma un gruppo o quando una persona nuova entra in un gruppo dopo i primi scambi si passa a farsi conoscere. Dai...fidati ..ti ascoltiam


continuo a non capire
evidentemente la mia esclusione state progettando
codici del tipo "stop gioco finito", "passa di la e racconta (mi chiedo ove di la, quando siamo davanti ad un monitor e tastiera) piacere non fanno


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stop gioco finito.
> Passa di là e racconta.
> Quando si forma un gruppo o quando una persona nuova entra in un gruppo dopo i primi scambi si passa a farsi conoscere. Dai...fidati ..ti ascoltiam


Persa...ma lassa perde!!! 

Siam alle solite, dai...ma poi passa...passiamo all'antidoto chen??


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> 118...


 
ehhh..da mo che ve lo dicevo...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> continuo a non capire
> evidentemente la mia esclusione state progettando
> codici del tipo "stop gioco finito", "passa di la e racconta (mi chiedo ove di la, quando siamo davanti ad un monitor e tastiera) piacere non fanno


Mr...non puoi farlo-tti strano..eddai...


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> continuo a non capire
> evidentemente la mia esclusione state progettando
> codici del tipo "stop gioco finito", "passa di la e racconta (mi chiedo ove di la, quando siamo davanti ad un monitor e tastiera) piacere non fanno



Confessionale......la tua storia........apriti racconta


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mr...non puoi farlo-tti strano..eddai...


 














bella miciotta!

come è andata la visione della partita?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mister, ma ci sei o ci fai?
> 
> Ancora una volta...hai cannato!!
> 
> ...


in verità ti dico: se tu fossi a me antipatico, mai a te mi rivolgerei in codesto modo, come tu ora a me ti rivolgi
l'educazione è un pregio che in pochi hanno


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

RAGAZZE!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2007)

*Spiego*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> continuo a non capire
> evidentemente la mia esclusione state progettando
> codici del tipo "stop gioco finito", "passa di la e racconta (mi chiedo ove di la, quando siamo davanti ad un monitor e tastiera) piacere non fanno


In un forum esistono delle stanze virtuali ..in questa si scherza o si parla del più e del meno ...in "Confessionale" si raccontano le proprie avventure/disavventure.
Ti ho invitao esplicitamente a interrompere il gioco del linguaggio aulico e di raccontarci la tua vicenda.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Confessionale......la tua storia........apriti racconta


 
non ti ci mettere anche tu! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   stasera non ce la faccio piu'


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

Sinceramente, l'amico Dante mi pare una persona triste e incazzata


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In un forum esistono delle stanze virtuali ..in questa si scherza o si parla del più e del meno ...in "Confessionale" si raccontano le proprie avventure/disavventure.
> Ti ho invitao esplicitamente a interrompere il gioco del linguaggio aulico e di raccontarci la tua vicenda.


non posso far altro che ringraziarti per aver sottolineato che in codesta sezione di codesto forum si scherza
una cosa io ti dico: non sono stato mai così serio
mi spiace che vi siete presi gioco di persona che tanto vi stimava nonostante le opposte idee


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Sinceramente, l'amico Dante mi pare una persona triste e incazzata


 
Si, anche a  me...probabilmente dovrebbe potersi sentire piu' a suo agio con noi bestiole Angeli e


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Sinceramente, l'amico Dante mi pare una persona triste e incazzata


spesso credo di parlar col muro
il mio nome è Teodoro, non Dante
non sono né incazzato né triste


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Si, anche a  me...probabilmente dovrebbe potersi sentire piu' a suo agio con noi bestiole Angeli e



Si si 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma ancora troppo pudore


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> spesso credo di parlar col *muro*
> il mio nome è Teodoro, non Dante
> non sono né incazzato né triste


Non hai idea quanto ti sei avvicinato


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Non hai idea quanto ti sei avvicinato


non sono ben accetto
non so se definitivamente abbandonare il forum
rifletterò


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> non sono ben accetto
> non so se definitivamente abbandonare il forum
> rifletterò


NO!! NO!!!

cose mie private


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> NO!! NO!!!
> 
> cose mie private


ritenta
inutile recuperare
facile uccidere e conseguentemente chiedere scusa


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> non posso far altro che ringraziarti per aver sottolineato che in codesta sezione di codesto forum si scherza
> una cosa io ti dico: non sono stato mai così serio
> mi spiace che vi siete presi gioco di persona che tanto vi stimava nonostante le opposte idee


A mister bello, se c'è qualcuno qui che cerca di prendere per i fondelli ...sei tu!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quindi noi te l'abbiam detto chiaro...il gioco è bello se dura poco...se vuoi "dialogare" ok, qui trovi gente molto disponibile, che sa stare allo scherzo, ma sa anche essere seria.

Se invece insisti a fare il paraculo...mi sa che continuerai da solo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buon divertimento!! 

Notte gente!!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ritenta
> inutile recuperare
> facile uccidere e conseguentemente chiedere scusa


 
no rimani..davvero.
perdonaci..intorno a quest'ora siamo sempre un po'..frizzantini


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A mister bello, se c'è qualcuno qui che cerca di prendere per i fondelli ...sei tu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte Feddy!


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ritenta
> inutile recuperare
> facile uccidere e conseguentemente chiedere scusa


Beh diciamo che è una parte del mio nome e quando mi dicono quella frase mi viene da ridere e come posso non dare ragione


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no rimani..davvero.
> perdonaci..intorno a quest'ora siamo sempre un po'..frizzantini


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

Azz sto rischiando di perdere l'anonimato


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

*Mr. precisino*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> non sono ben accetto
> non so se definitivamente abbandonare il forum
> rifletterò


 
ma che stai dicendo Mr...dai...non abbandonare nulla!

abbi un poco di pazienza con noi...stasera forse abbiamo esagerato...ma si è giocato.


Non te ne vai okkei? prometti?

ps. posso chiederti il perchè di questo nik?


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


 










dai mi sto divertendo...uffa ...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no rimani..davvero.
> perdonaci..intorno a quest'ora siamo sempre un po'..frizzantini


rimango
solo perchè tu lo desideri
solo perchè sei tu a chiedermelo


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Azz sto rischiando di perdere l'anonimato


a quest'ora tutto è lecito...o quasi..


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> dai mi sto divertendo...uffa ...


vuoi tenermi per soddisfare il tuo divertimento?
ritenta


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Azz sto rischiando di perdere l'anonimato


 

ma va là..e poi tanto..oramai Angel....meno anonimi di noi...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A mister bello, se c'è qualcuno qui che cerca di prendere per i fondelli ...sei tu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho le mie buone ragioni d'esser così
tu non sei rinchiuso qua dentro
tu non hai passato quel che io ho passato
comunque non importa


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ho le mie buone ragioni d'esser così
> tu non sei rinchiuso qua dentro
> tu non hai passato quel che io ho passato
> comunque non importa


Permettimi di dirti che se siamo qui è perchè abbiamo la nostra storia direi quasi sempre dolorosa.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Permettimi di dirti che se siamo qui è perchè abbiamo la nostra storia direi quasi sempre dolorosa.


con matematica certezza mai mi permetto di parlare
ma con grande garanzia ti dico che è difficile che qualcuno sia nelle mie identiche condizioni


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> con matematica certezza mai mi permetto di parlare
> ma con grande garanzia ti dico che è difficile che qualcuno sia nelle mie identiche condizioni


Beh se non ci racconti non lo sapremo mai.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh se non ci racconti non lo sapremo mai.


non mi è permesso parlare


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

*Mr.*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> con matematica certezza mai mi permetto di parlare
> ma con grande garanzia ti dico che è difficile che qualcuno sia nelle mie identiche condizioni


Mr...probabilmente non hai letto questo che ti ho scritto poco fa.


Se abbiamo esagerato , io per prima, ti chiedo scusa...e ci farà piacere se rinnoverai quella fiducia rimanendo nel forum.

micia.


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mr...probabilmente non hai letto questo che ti ho scritto poco fa.
> 
> 
> Se abbiamo esagerato , io per prima, ti chiedo scusa...e ci farà piacere se rinnoverai quella fiducia rimanendo nel forum.
> ...


Spiace anche a me che l'hai presa male, ma ricorda che questo è un Forum, e come essere in una piazza o ai mercati generali qui ci passa di tutto.......ma proprio di tutto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e bisogna saper cogliere un pò di tutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mo me rollo na siga va


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

Notte Angel, Mr..Dere...feddy...Persa...e tutti.


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

Dolce notte  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fo due cosette e mi ritiro pure io.


----------



## Nobody (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> trascorrere l'intera serata dedicandomi alla lettura
> sto leggendo lo stupendo romanzo "Christiane F. - noi, i ragazzi dello zoo di Berlino"
> al diavolo l'insensato sport quale il calcio
> *esso non è cultura*


Il calcio è pratica umana, che quando si eleva grazie a qualche raro eletto diventa arte 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Detto questo...*AVEMO VINTO* !!!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il calcio è pratica umana, che quando si eleva grazie a qualche raro eletto diventa arte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


domanda io pongo
risposta non oso udire
nomi non faccio
rispett per costoro
tanti i giocatori che nel mentre di partite palla al piede tengono poco
pratica umana?
direi: soldi, tanti soldi invano


----------



## Nobody (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> domanda io pongo
> risposta non oso udire
> nomi non faccio
> rispett per costoro
> ...


Solo adocchiare
il vil denaro,
mi fa pensare
a un cuore avaro.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Solo adocchiare
> il vil denaro,
> mi fa pensare
> a un cuore avaro.


è fantastico notar che, seppur raramente, vengono espressi giusti pensieri


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

*Micia*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Solo adocchiare
> il vil denaro,
> mi fa pensare
> a un cuore avaro.


Ne abbiamo perso un altro


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo perso un altro


il perso è chi saggio non è


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il calcio è pratica umana, che quando si eleva grazie a qualche raro eletto diventa arte
> 
> 
> 
> ...













bellissimo finale!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bellissimo finale!


tanto mal non state se ad una partita di calcio pensate
la cosa mi rende per voi contento


----------



## Nobody (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bellissimo finale!


A dir la verità, gli ultimi minuti stavo con una strizza...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sai..tu e Chen mi fate esattamente le stesse domande..


vicino Messina esiste agriturismo che porta il tuo stesso nick name


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A dir la verità, gli ultimi minuti stavo con una strizza...


 
appunto!!l'adrenalina al massimo!
E vedere Inzaghi in quel modo..che passione..


----------



## Nobody (24 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> appunto!!l'adrenalina al massimo!
> E vedere Inzaghi in quel modo..che passione..


Si, ma come ha segnato il Liverpool a casa mia i milanisti sono piombati in un silenzio tombale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Pareva la maledizione di Montezuma  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Comunque grande Pippo...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

*buon giorno bestiole*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo perso un altro


peccato Iena 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...era cosi " a Modo" MM


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo perso un altro


nessuno può perdere chi come me non potrà mai essere


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> peccato Iena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'giorno orecchium ti sei ripresa dall'emozione d'ieri sera?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> nessuno può perdere chi come me non potrà mai essere










mica tanto Perfect 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non ho capito.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 'giorno orecchium ti sei ripresa dall'emozione d'ieri sera?


orecchium si è ripresa ma stamane è na giornata di quelle toste.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> orecchium si è ripresa ma stamane è na giornata di quelle toste.


 
Col pensiero mio ti sostengo


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Col pensiero mio ti sostengo


Grazie Iena..sono qui per distrarmi..ne ho un gran bisogno.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Col pensiero mio ti sostengo


 

l'ho capita a scoppio ritardato


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'ho capita a scoppio ritardato


preoccupazione in te leggo causata da questo "ritardo"
sei nel limite umano di percezione


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'ho capita a scoppio ritardato


Basita rimasi dalla tua precedente rispota

Codesta costi', sembra adeguarsi al tono


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> preoccupazione in te leggo causata da questo "ritardo"
> sei nel limite umano di percezione


 
sono preoccupata per ben altri motivi Mr.

lascia perdere ste cazzate.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono preoccupata per ben altri motivi Mr.
> 
> lascia perdere ste cazzate.


non avrei voluto a te ferire con la mia saggezza
mai al mondo oserei farlo


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono preoccupata per ben altri motivi Mr.
> 
> lascia perdere ste cazzate.


 
che succede Micia?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Basita rimasi dalla tua precedente rispota
> 
> Codesta costi, sembra adeguarsi al tono


 
avea grande affanno il core mio oppresso

che non puo  star  momento che non abbia 

un cocente sospiro sulle labbra


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono preoccupata per ben altri motivi Mr.
> 
> lascia perdere ste cazzate.


 
Zitta va..Sbarella c'ha ancora la febbre.... da lavoro m'hanno consegnato il lavoro a casa!!!! Che peste li colga 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...Casa che e' un casino... e dall'odore pestilente mi sa che devo andare a cambiare pannolini


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> avea grande affanno il core mio oppresso
> 
> che non puo star momento che non abbia
> 
> un cocente sospiro sulle labbra


capisco
leggo in te desiderio d'aver accanto uomo che a furia di baci ti coccolasse fino al tramontar del sole


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Zitta va..Sbarella c'ha ancora la febbre.... da lavoro m'hanno consegnato il lavoro a casa!!!! Che peste li colga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che dici famo società per busines vendita armamenti chimici


----------



## Nobody (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> peccato Iena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MM non si perde mai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... neanche nei boschi  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ave, Felis Catus dalle Lunghe Orecchie


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Che dici famo società per busines vendita armamenti chimici


Questa era roba radioattiva illegale... va messa in apposito compartimento stagno


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> MM non si perde mai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sa che oggi il Catus e' Cactus


----------



## Nobody (24 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> mi sa che oggi il Catus e' Cactus


ehilà mi dispiace  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cos'è successo????


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> capisco
> leggo in te desiderio d'aver accanto uomo che a furia di baci ti coccolasse fino al tramontar del sole


 
leggi in me non proprio la cosa giusta caro Mr.

in questo momento un uomo sarebbe un problema in piu'..non uno in meno


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> MM non si perde mai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ave MM...si' cuntento eh? )


----------



## Nobody (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ave MM...si' cuntento eh? )


abbastanza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  tu no, vedo...mi dispiace.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> abbastanza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


incasinata assai ma l'energia c'è MM....grazie..


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

micia dovresti andare in vacanza dalla vita per una decina di giorni... io ci vado tra un po'...prima che mi ricoverino


----------



## Nobody (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> incasinata assai ma l*'energia* c'è MM....grazie..


Ne sono sicuro. Quella a un felino non può mai mancare


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> leggi in me non proprio la cosa giusta caro Mr.
> 
> in questo momento un uomo sarebbe un problema in piu'..non uno in meno


un giusto uomo non è mai un problema


----------

